
Anti-Adblock Killer – helps you keep your ad blocker active - cujanovic
https://github.com/reek/anti-adblock-killer
======
dang
Url changed from [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/11/around-and-around-
we-g...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/11/around-and-around-we-go/),
which points to this.

